# Drive by shooting video



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Drive By


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As an MPTC Certified range instructor, I must officially state I am appalled at such behavior.
:shock: 
Unofficially, it was mildly entertaining..........
:roll:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah ha ha!! That was a good one. 

Although they are all probably very well trained it is kinda irresponsible of them.

Scott c:


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Training...... :lol:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought that looked like you.

Also it seems to be simunition, blank ammo.



mpd61";p="70477 said:


> As an MPTC Certified range instructor, I must officially state I am appalled at such behavior.
> :shock:
> Unofficially, it was mildly entertaining..........
> :roll:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I wouldn't think that a cameraman would sit down range with someone trying to shoot out the side of a car window, with a gun turned sideways, without using hollywood ammo.


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

Now that is a true low rider. Any lower and your toes will get taken out.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok i know its a USBP door but I wonder what it came off of. Looks to me it may have been a Blazer. Anyway it was a bit unprofessional but hey we all need to have fun sometimes.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

That was hilarious. Its good to have some fun once and awhile.


----------

